# UP may let TRE use line for Super Bowl



## stntylr (Nov 12, 2009)

Union Pacific is considering a request to let TRE trains run between Dallas and Fort Worth on it's line for the 2011 Super Bowl in Arlington, Texas.

The TRE currently uses an more northern route bypassing Arlington since Arlington is not a part of the DFW mass transit system.

Amtrak's Texas Eagle uses the UP route which passes right next to Cowboy Stadium. The biggest problem is see is that since there is no station in Arlington some kind of temporary station would have to be built for a one day event.

Here's the article.


----------



## DET63 (Nov 13, 2009)

Given that the new stadium is already booked for several major events in the future (including an NBA All-Star game and an NCAA Final Four), it would seem that having some sort of arrangement to provide rail access to the stadium (or at least to the area) on a temporary basis when needed would be a wise move on the part of Amtrak and/or TRE.


----------



## stntylr (Nov 14, 2009)

The biggest problem is that Arlington, Texas is considered to be the largest city in the world without any mass transit system. City leaders seem almost proud of that. Anyone who wants to go to a Cowboy or Rangers game or visit Six Flags will have to drive and pay a huge parking fee. Cowboy stadium parking ranges from 40-75 dollars per game. Jerry Jones has always been a big opponet of mass transit mainly because he doesn't want to lose the parking monopoly and the city of Arlington is more than happy to help him.

Building a rail line to the entertainment complex in Arlington makes too much sense but it's not going to happen.


----------



## wrjensen (Nov 17, 2009)

stntylr said:


> Union Pacific is considering a request to let TRE trains run between Dallas and Fort Worth on it's line for the 2011 Super Bowl in Arlington, Texas.The TRE currently uses an more northern route bypassing Arlington since Arlington is not a part of the DFW mass transit system.
> 
> Amtrak's Texas Eagle uses the UP route which passes right next to Cowboy Stadium. The biggest problem is see is that since there is no station in Arlington some kind of temporary station would have to be built for a one day event.
> 
> Here's the article.


Arlington does pay a small percentage of the TRE. The train does technical pass thought the far north part of Arlington between Centerpoint and HEB. Arlington did not have any bus service until the pilot with the T.

http://www.ci.arlington.tx.us/planning/PilotBus.html


----------



## electricron (Aug 27, 2010)

The UP replied back and wanted 10 times the insurance coverage than the TRE normally has, so forget taking the TRE directly to Cowboy Stadium. Instead, expect to see the TRE stopping at Centerport and taking the bus from there to Cowboy Stadium for this year's Superbowl.

In the future, using the almost abandoned spur from Centerport to Arlington's entertainment area will be possible, assuming they find the money to refurbish and rebuild this line.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 29, 2010)

How does Arlington compare to other past and known future Super Bowl venues for access to public transportation, especially rail?


----------



## Eric S (Aug 29, 2010)

DET63 said:


> How does Arlington compare to other past and known future Super Bowl venues for access to public transportation, especially rail?


Isn't Arlington, TX the largest city in the US without ANY public transportation?


----------



## DET63 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that point was made in a prior post in this thread.

On a somewhat related note, I remember years ago reading that Rev. Jesse Jackson and other black leaders were annoyed with the Detroit Pistons for building the Palace of Auburn Hills out in the boonies, far from Detroit (though I think it's along I-75), thus only accessible to people with cars. There was no or only infrequent bus or other mass-transit service to the arena. This led the critics to coin the term "plantation basketball," since, while most of the players were black, most of the fans paying to see them were white. The Pistons replied that when they had had to play games at Joe Louis Arena after the Pontiac Silverdome's roof collapsed one year, they couldn't sell the place out, even though it was in downtown Detroit, and (I believe) was quite a bit smaller than the Palace.

In short, stadium management and team owners like to put their venues up where they can make the most money, even if that means the majority of their customers are whites who travel by car. But now I've opened up a whole new can of worms, haven't I?


----------

